# Model Train Stuff shipping??



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

Ordered a Bachmann Alco DCC/Sound 2-6-0 two days ago and they still show "processing". Is this normal? I ordered from them because the total was two dollars cheaper than Amazon. Should had paid the two dollars then I would have had the engine today. (Amazon Prime member)


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

butcherman said:


> Ordered a Bachmann Alco DCC/Sound 2-6-0 two days ago and they still show "processing". Is this normal? I ordered from them because the total was two dollars cheaper than Amazon. Should had paid the two dollars then I would have had the engine today. (Amazon Prime member)


My experience has always been great! I found them to be one of the best on line stores. Shipping, in most incidences, on the same day. Call them and I am sure that they will be able to explain the delay. Of course, this is just my opinion and experience. :appl:


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 9, 2016)

My experience has been same as Butcherman. Always takes 2 to 3 days to ship. Other than that have no complaints.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I find myself frequently ordering from them. Yes, they take several days to get things out, but the prices are usually decent, and the inventory excellent.

Frankly, though, if I could get something for two dollars more on Amazon, that's where I'd go just for the consistent fast service.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It's normal. They'll get to your order and notify you when it ships.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

Well got the email that it is shipped today!! Had it shipped USPS Priority Mail so should be here Saturday!!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

See that? You had a little patience, and saved a couple of bucks.....and you will survive not having the item a day or two sooner.....imagine that.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would say 2-3 days for anybody to ship is pretty normal. Even eBay gives the seller 48 hours to ship. 

Amazon Prime is the exception -- although I have ordered things from Amazon which take as long as a week to ship, after which they come in 2 day shipping. Most often, this is the case with 3rd parties selling through Amazon.

I always get great service from Model Train Stuff, though. I would unhesitatingly recommend them. As Old Hobo pointed out, you don't really need your stuff in 2 days; Amazon is using the gimmick to try to compete with the "instant gratification" of the brick and mortar stores.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

Well the thing that bothers me is they marked it as shipped yesterday but the post office has not received it yet. Bugs me when shippers do that. I see that all the time on Ebay - Sellers mark it as shipped and the post office does not receive it for a day or two. I feel that a seller whether retail or Ebay should not be able to mark something shipped until it is physically shipped, not when they create a label. Oh well, I should have the engine on Monday so will be happy. Then I can play................ And fellows I did not "need" to have it in two days. This was just my first time ordering from them and was not familiar with their shipping times. I have always heard good things about them and will order from them in the future and will know what to expect with shipping times in the future. Now to get started on this layout.............


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

My experience is pretty much in line with everyone else's. Usually takes them 2 days to fill the order. At which point they have created a shipping label, so it shows as "shipped". I usually have them ship via USPS, so its typically the next day that its actually picked up.

I've had good experiences with them too, so I use them for much of my ordering.

Mark


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

butcherman said:


> Well the thing that bothers me is they marked it as shipped yesterday but the post office has not received it yet. Bugs me when shippers do that. I see that all the time on Ebay - Sellers mark it as shipped and the post office does not receive it for a day or two. I feel that a seller whether retail or Ebay should not be able to mark something shipped until it is physically shipped, not when they create a label. Oh well, I should have the engine on Monday so will be happy. Then I can play................ And fellows I did not "need" to have it in two days. This was just my first time ordering from them and was not familiar with their shipping times. I have always heard good things about them and will order from them in the future and will know what to expect with shipping times in the future. Now to get started on this layout.............


Well, it might still bother you, perhaps a better understanding of the process will help. People and companies who do a lot of shipping have their own software to generate shipping labels (and eBay will let any shipper use their software for a small surcharge). When the shipping label is created, the software generates the tracking number, and the item is shown as shipped. The status usually shows up as "In transit to carrier facility" or similar. Sometimes you will see "Shipping Label Created". The post office -- or UPS, or whoever -- will not actually show status until the barcode is scanned at the receiving facility. Depending on the method used, the day of the week, frequency of service (big shippers often have several pickups daily, individuals daily at best), size of the operation, and so on, it may take a little while to actually get to the receiving facility.

If I generate a USPS shipping label for an eBay purchase on Friday at 12:01 pm, it will show as shipped. If I immediately put the package in my mailbox with the flag up, I have missed the daily postal delivery, so the truck won't even pick it up until Saturday morning at about 11 am, and that truck won't return to the post office until about 3 pm. It may take a couple of hours for the postal workers to sort all the mail and scan the bar coses, so USPS status might not show up until late Saturday. Even if I drop it in a blue mail drop, if I miss the 4:00 Friday pickup, it will sit in that box until 12:30 Saturday, with again the possibility for several hours delay before it gets scanned. UPS could be even worse. If I schedule a home pickup, it could be Monday before the truck gets it, with several more hours delay until the truck returns to the depot and his scanner is downloaded, and the depot scans the package in. Even if I drop it at my closest UPS drop, if I'm late enough on Friday, it doesn't move until Monday. But I HAVE shipped the package and honestly recorded its status as "Shipped".

No one -- least of all a great company like MB Klein (the retail store behind Model Train Stuff) -- is trying to scam you, cheat you, trick you, or give you false or misleading information. It's just the way the system works.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

I fully understand how the post office works. I worked for them for 32 years. I just personally disagree with a system where a seller can mark something shipped when it is not going to be in the postal system for a day or two. Will I buy again from Model Train Stuff - most certainly. If I am in a hurry, then I will order from a company I know ships faster. Can't wait till the mailman gets here Monday!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think a vast majority of places don't ship on the spot, it takes them several days to process the order as a rule.

Amazon Prime certainly isn't a panacea, they drop our packages in front of the garage doors! We've only run over one so far, we usually spot them before backing out. However, several things have come in soaking wet when they toss them out in a rainstorm!  Quite frankly, I think Amazon is rapidly getting too big to control the quality of their product. I know we won't bother to renew the Prime membership when it expires.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

You've heard of "stop, drop, and roll"?
UPS practices knock, drop, and run. I was sitting on the couch one day not 15 feet from the front door. There was a knock on the door and by the time I got to the door and opened it the UPS van was already driving away.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe Federal Express and UPS should join and become a company called "Fed Up".....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We used to have a great USPS postman, but he's apparently either changed routes or left USPS. We now have a young kid with an attitude, and he is less than totally reliable.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

I guess I am the fortunate one. 
I live in a rural area and know both the USPS and UPS drivers and they deliver right to my door. The UPS driver brings it to the door , knocks and then leaves. Does not wait for anyone to answer. But he just sets the package down, does not throw it or drop it.
So far good luck with Amazon Prime. Everything has made it on time (Two Days - unless marked differently) and no damaged packages so far.
As far as things being marked shipped, I see what you guys are saying, I just don't agree with it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

butcherman said:


> I guess I am the fortunate one.
> I live in a rural area and know both the USPS and UPS drivers and they deliver right to my door. The UPS driver brings it to the door , knocks and then leaves. Does not wait for anyone to answer. But he just sets the package down, does not throw it or drop it.
> So far good luck with Amazon Prime. Everything has made it on time (Two Days - unless marked differently) and no damaged packages so far.
> As far as things being marked shipped, I see what you guys are saying, I just don't agree with it.


My UPS and Fedex drivers are excellent, as is the weekeday USPS person. The weekend postal workers are jerks, though. I have had several packages marked as "Undeliverable -- no response". When I called to complain, I was informed that the driver stopped in the street (120 yards from the door) and blew the horn. Yeah right. After the 3rd time (a critical certified letter delivered -- not, actually -- in a snow storm; forcing me to drive to the post office in the snow); a call to the postmaster seems to have fixed the problem.

I didn't mean to impugn your knowledge of how the postal system works, but not liking the way something works when you can't change it is needless frustration, and complaining about it just raises your blood pressure unnecessarily. If you don't like the inherent delays between the shipping status and the package's physical presence in the shipping system, you are free to pay the premium charges for special handling.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

CTValleyRR,
Wow - he sat at the street and blew the horn. If I had done that back when I was a carrier (70's) I would have been in deep trouble. I was both a carrier then became a clerk when I moved back up north. I retired 15 years ago. The USPS sure isn't what it used to be. True customer service is going downhill.
Understand what you said about frustration. Sure not good for the health. Need to just sit back and enjoy my trains while waiting for my package to arrive


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm with bucherman on this. UPS, USPS, FEX all do a terrific job around here. I don'e recall problems when living out in the country either, but that was 15 years ago and a lot has changed since then.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

My several dealings with Model Train Stuff have been without problems and delivery time was reasonable.

IMHO the basic problems with the USPS are not in the local PO
but come from above. Our delivery person brings stuff to our 
carport when necessary.

UPS seems to be a little more reliable than FedEx in this area.
We have not had problems with either.


----------

